# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  George Floyd Tested Positive For Coronavirus

## dannno

This almost guarantees there is going to be another huge riot, after the police get off, because they were attempting to subdue a suspect who was likely yelling and spitting on them, likely claiming that they had coronavirus, and actually had coronavirus, and putting his knee on his neck so that he couldn't turn his head to spit on him again, infect him, and possibly die.

----------


## dannno

While there is some speculation in the above post, here is what we do know: 

The initial video that was released, that looked extremely reprehensible to everybody, with the cop's knee on his neck - turns out there were two more cops behind the car. One was holding down his torso, the third cop was holding down his legs. Floyd was handcuffed.

Apparently there was conversation, that I believe was recorded between the three officers while they were holding him down, and they were discussing how to best position the suspect to keep him alive. 

It appears that the only reason the third cop had his knee on the suspects neck was not to keep him down, but to keep him from turning his head and potentially infecting the other officers.

----------


## jmdrake

> This almost guarantees there is going to be another huge riot, after the police get off, because they were attempting to subdue a suspect who was likely yelling and spitting on them, likely claiming that they had coronavirus, and actually had coronavirus, and putting his knee on his neck so that he couldn't turn his head to spit on him again, infect him, and possibly die.


 Nothing on the released bodycam footage suggests that Floyd was spitting on anyone our claiming he would infect anybody with COVID-19.  But let's take your stupid argument and run with it.  So in 8 minutes none of the other three officers went back to their squad cars and get gloves and masks?  Seriously?

----------


## AngryCanadian

> Nothing on the released bodycam footage suggests that Floyd was spitting on anyone our claiming he would infect anybody with COVID-19.  But let's take your stupid argument and run with it.  So in 8 minutes none of the other three officers went back to their squad cars and get gloves and masks?  Seriously?


Well according to the brave and stunning left without masks you would have a 200% chance of a risk of being infected even so by touching.

----------


## dannno

> Nothing on the released bodycam footage suggests that Floyd was spitting on anyone our claiming he would infect anybody with COVID-19.  But let's take your stupid argument and run with it.  So in 8 minutes none of the other three officers went back to their squad cars and get gloves and masks?  Seriously?


Do you have the footage that contains the conversation about how they were discussing which position they should put him in so that he stays alive? Can you post it?

----------


## Dr.3D

Since he was most likely pronounced dead at the hospital,  they will probably put the cause of death as Covid19 on the death certificate and make some extra money.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Can I get my free TV now?

----------


## Champ

It explains at least partially some of what was seen in the videos, although the knee on the neck has no reasonable justification.

Some holes will be poked in the narrative that some cops are just brutally racist and love killing people at will, even if it's on camera.  Seemed excessive even for your ordinary everyday bigoted cop that loves power tripping.  Now at least we know they may have been simply trying to enforce Orwellian laws regarding social distancing, governor's orders that are unconstitutional in every imaginable way, but it appears that has already been lost and forgotten as we move onto the next big story.

All of this is almost moot at this point, the media got what they wanted, moved on from the damaging covid-1984 narratives that were failing and got us back to some real meat on the bones, the age old story of cops and white people being racist and the need for race wars to resolve everything so the media can continue the illusion of their righteous work in destroying the culture unobstructed while the plebs battle it out in the streets.

Up next in 2020: assassinations, 9/11 part 2, internet shutdowns, martial law, and alien invasions.  This is so much more exciting than your typical summer blockbusters!

----------


## Anti Globalist

All he had to do was stay within the confines of his house and he wouldn't have test positive.

----------


## Ender

> Nothing on the released bodycam footage suggests that Floyd was spitting on anyone our claiming he would infect anybody with COVID-19.  But let's take your stupid argument and run with it.  So in 8 minutes none of the other three officers went back to their squad cars and get gloves and masks?  Seriously?


And, how exactly would the cops know this guy had tested positive for the virus? Did I miss something?

----------


## Dr.3D

> And, how exactly would the cops know this guy had tested positive for the virus? Did I miss something?


Yes, the hospital probably tested him after the body arrived so they could claim they treated a covid19 patient and get an extra $15K.

----------


## Ender

> Yes, the hospital probably tested him after the body arrived so they could claim they treated a covid19 patient and get an extra $15K.


Exactly, so the cops had no idea he had tested "positive".

----------


## Dr.3D

> Exactly, so the cops had no idea he had tested "positive".


From what I've been reading, it was discovered in the autopsy.

----------


## dannno

I think pretty much everybody who has seen the original video can agree that it appears some type of murder occurred. I'm just gaming this whole thing out.

The bigger question is, after seeing all the evidence, defense witnesses and hearing testimony from officers, will they be able to convince all 12 jurors? 

I think there is a high likelihood that they could do that - but now they just made it more difficult by charging him with 2nd degree murder. 

If they blow this case, I hate to see what the next round of riots look like.

----------


## Working Poor

If the cops get off for GF death it will be because someone wants to start the race war proper. This such a !@#$ing mess. But lets keep it going. :/

----------


## Origanalist

> I think pretty much everybody who has seen the original video can agree that it appears some type of murder occurred. I'm just gaming this whole thing out.
> 
> The bigger question is, after seeing all the evidence, defense witnesses and hearing testimony from officers, will they be able to convince all 12 jurors? 
> 
> I think there is a high likelihood that they could do that - but now they just made it more difficult by charging him with 2nd degree murder. 
> 
> If they blow this case, I hate to see what the next round of riots look like.


I'm thinking the riots are coming regardless. This isn't about justice.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It was an experimental treatment for COVID19.  Patient has trouble getting oxygen? Compress their lungs for 10 minutes. At least it wasn’t hydroxychloroquine. That will kill people.

----------


## Dr.3D

> All he had to do was stay within the confines of his house and he wouldn't have test positive.


That's why they say, "Safer at home."

----------


## donnay

> I'm thinking the riots are coming regardless. This isn't about justice.




Antifa loving Keith Ellison is on this case--this should speak volumes.  They need a catalyst to spark even more uprising.


*Keith Ellison, lead prosecutor in George Floyd case: "Injustice has been a hallmark of our criminal justice system"*
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/keith-e...orney-general/

----------


## jmdrake

> Do you have the footage that contains the conversation about how they were discussing which position they should put him in so that he stays alive? Can you post it?


You're the one making the claim so the burden is on you to produce the evidence if you want to remain credible....which you already have no credibility.  Nobody but you has raised a coronavirus defense.  Nobody.  Not the cops, not their lawyers, not Rush Limbaugh, not Ben Shapiro.  Nobody.  I listened to Ben Shapiro last night.  He brought up a defense based on a claim from the bodycam footage of Floyd being in an "agitated state."  There was no mention of coronavirus or spitting.  You just pull misinformation out your arse throw it out against the wall like a mental patient, and try to see what sticks.

----------


## dannno

> You're the one making the claim so the burden is on you to produce the evidence if you want to remain credible....which you already have no credibility.  Nobody but you has raised a coronavirus defense.  Nobody.  Not the cops, not their lawyers, not Rush Limbaugh, not Ben Shapiro.  Nobody.  I listened to Ben Shapiro last night.  He brought up a defense based on a claim from the bodycam footage of Floyd being in an "agitated state."  There was no mention of coronavirus or spitting.  You just pull misinformation out your arse throw it out against the wall like a mental patient, and try to see what sticks.


Saying something is going to help the defense, which it probably will either way, or even that it may have been likely to have happened (>50% chance), even if that turns out to be inaccurate over time, is no claim.

----------


## jmdrake

> Saying something is going to help the defense, which it probably will either way, or even that it may have been likely to have happened (>50% chance), even if that turns out to be inaccurate over time, is no claim.


 Saying that something is >50% probability of being true is making a claim.  So back up your claim or STFU.

----------


## donnay

Here are a few questions I have...

Was George Floyd totally bald?

https://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2020/...o-investigate/

https://www.tmz.com/2020/05/27/surve...not-resisting/

The cop they have in custody, does he look like the cop accused of putting a knee on George Floyd's neck?

https://www.unilad.co.uk/news/audio-...ened-released/

https://filmyone.com/cop-charged-in-...utside-county/

----------


## donnay

//

----------


## dannno

> This almost guarantees there is going to be another huge riot, after the police get off, because *they were attempting to subdue a suspect who was likely yelling and spitting on them, likely claiming that they had coronavirus, and actually had coronavirus*, and putting his knee on his neck so that he couldn't turn his head to spit on him again, infect him, and possibly die.





> *Nothing on the released bodycam footage suggests that Floyd was spitting on anyone our claiming he would infect anybody with COVID-19.  But let's take your stupid argument and run with it*.  So in 8 minutes none of the other three officers went back to their squad cars and get gloves and masks?  Seriously?





> *And, how exactly would the cops know this guy had tested positive for the virus?* Did I miss something?





> *Exactly, so the cops had no idea he had tested "positive".*





> *You're the one making the claim so the burden is on you to produce the evidence if you want to remain credible....which you already have no credibility.  Nobody but you has raised a coronavirus defense.  Nobody.*  Not the cops, not their lawyers, not Rush Limbaugh, not Ben Shapiro.  Nobody.  I listened to Ben Shapiro last night.  He brought up a defense based on a claim from the bodycam footage of Floyd being in an "agitated state."  There was no mention of coronavirus or spitting.  You just pull misinformation out your arse throw it out against the wall like a mental patient, and try to see what sticks.





> *Saying that something is >50% probability of being true is making a claim.  So back up your claim or STFU.*


It was just a hunch, but I'm good at hunching.




> *He screams that he's going to die, and he even tells them that he had COVID-19 (an autopsy on Floyd would verify this claim)*. He starts repeating that he "can't breathe" while he's in the back of the car before he manages to struggle his way out of the SUV somehow (even in the footage, it's not clear how) and ends up on the ground next to it.


https://reason.com/2020/08/04/leaked...-before-death/

----------


## jmdrake

> It was just a hunch, but I'm good at hunching.
> 
> 
> 
> https://reason.com/2020/08/04/leaked...-before-death/



_Floyd is ordered from the vehicle, as are the other two passengers, who are told to wait next to a nearby wall. During this time the officers appear to be interested only in asserting control over the situation, constantly ordering Floyd's compliance but not really explaining what's happening. Lane even demands "Stop resisting!" when Floyd is being handcuffed, even though it does not appear that Floyd is resisting at that point._

No spitting.  No aggressive action by Floyd.  Cops show up with guns drawn on a man who isn't armed and hasn't been accused of a violent crime.  Only *YOU* would equate that to justifiable homicide by cop.  SMH!  Your "hunch" was wrong.

----------


## dannno

> _Floyd is ordered from the vehicle, as are the other two passengers, who are told to wait next to a nearby wall. During this time the officers appear to be interested only in asserting control over the situation, constantly ordering Floyd's compliance but not really explaining what's happening. Lane even demands "Stop resisting!" when Floyd is being handcuffed, even though it does not appear that Floyd is resisting at that point._
> 
> No spitting.  *No aggressive action by Floyd.*  Cops show up with guns drawn on a man who isn't armed and hasn't been accused of a violent crime.  Only *YOU* would equate that to justifiable homicide by cop.  SMH!  Your "hunch" was wrong.


Lol, ok.. they tried to put him in the car, and he kept shouting he couldn't breath, wouldn't get in the car, and ASKED THEM TO HOLD HIM ON THE GROUND.

All the normies are going bonkers, and saying the Floyd situation wasn't what they thought it was now that the new video has been released.. These cops are going to walk, or have some minimal charges, and we are going to get more riots and protests because people like you put out so much disinfo on these topics.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6970358

----------


## tebowlives

Why was the cops gun drawn?

----------


## dannno

> Why was the cops gun drawn?


He was afraid of an ambush? It happens all the time, apparently there are countless youtube videos you can watch if you want to see cops ambushed and killed on the side of the road.

Apparently he is not the worst pre-judger of character, considering Floyd had once put a gun up to the belly of a pregnant woman and threatened to shoot her in a home invasion.

Then he goes up to the car, and it takes like 20 seconds for him to get both of his hands where he could see them.

----------


## dannno

I don't think the video shows this was a perfect stop, perfectly executed by the cops. I don't think it exonerates the cops of all charges. What it does do, however, is put a lot of doubt in your mind whether the cops purposefully killed him, or even were trying to hurt him. He said he couldn't breath several times before they even got him on the ground when they tried to put him in the car and there was no neck restraints. He asked to be held on the ground. He said he had COVID, so the officers probably preferred that his face was facing away from them while being held on the ground. 

That makes it very difficult to say what _should_ have been done. Remove the knee from the neck? Ok, but he has COVID, how do you position his face away from you while holding him down? It makes it difficult to say whether there was much pressure being applied to the neck by his knee, especially after the autopsy showed he did not sustain any injuries from these actions. 

Remember how the law works - you don't convict if there is reasonable doubt, and all of these things can provide reasonable doubt to a jury. 

Remember how mobs work - they don't watch the court case, they just react to what the jury does.

That is the important thing, here. It's not about convincing me, it's about convincing the jury why you think these pieces of evidence should not introduce any doubt. That is where the prosecution team will come in, and they will probably do a better job than you.

Nor does it matter much whether I can convince you when it is the mob that needs to be convinced otherwise. 

I just think you need to be able to hold all of these thoughts in your mind simultaneously so you can see where this is going.

----------


## tebowlives

> He was afraid of an ambush? It happens all the time, apparently there are countless youtube videos you can watch if you want to see cops ambushed and killed on the side of the road.
> 
> Apparently he is not the worst pre-judger of character, considering Floyd had once put a gun up to the belly of a pregnant woman and threatened to shoot her in a home invasion.
> 
> Then he goes up to the car, and it takes like 20 seconds for him to get both of his hands where he could see them.


I've been pulled over a few times. So have my friends. Not once has anyone said they had a gun pulled on them.

I couldn't see where Floyds hands were. If he didn't have them on the steering wheel it might be understandable.
I think the big problem is why hold him down like that if he is handcuffed.

----------


## dannno

> I've been pulled over a few times. So have my friends. Not once has anyone said they had a gun pulled on them.
> 
> I couldn't see where Floyds hands were. If he didn't have them on the steering wheel it might be understandable.
> I think the big problem is why hold him down like that if he is handcuffed.


He wasn't pulled over, he was already parked. They had been accused of a crime of passing a counterfeit $20, and he has an extensive record. They were high in their car, in a rough neighborhood. It may have been unnecessary, but probably not completely out of line. 

The first 30 seconds of the video is basically him hiding his right hand, looks like he is going through the center compartment or messing around in that area - when he did get him to put his hands up, he quickly pulled the right hand back and then he told him to put them on his head, he would do that for like a half a second then take them off again. Finally the cop had enough of telling him to keep his hands up and he pulled him out of the car. 

I don't think there was any point in the entire video where Floyd was not either resisting orders or resisting arrest. Again, I don't think the cops performed flawlessly and I don't know why they held him on the ground like that other than he had been resisting the entire time, and he asked them to hold him on the ground.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Tucker Carlson made the case that Floyd was overdosing on fentanyl. 

“Experiencing respiratory distress due to COVID-19? Take opiates! At least you won’t mind the pain anymore.” - endorsed by Dr. Fauci.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o18Wakn26yk

----------


## jmdrake

> Lol, ok.. they tried to put him in the car, and he kept shouting he couldn't breath, wouldn't get in the car, and ASKED THEM TO HOLD HIM ON THE GROUND.
> 
> All the normies are going bonkers, and saying the Floyd situation wasn't what they thought it was now that the new video has been released.. These cops are going to walk, or have some minimal charges, and we are going to get more riots and protests because people like you put out so much disinfo on these topics.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6970358


Still waiting for the spitting video.

----------


## dannno

> Still waiting for the spitting video.


Anybody acting like he was in the video is spitting. I don't mean intentionally necessarily.

----------


## jmdrake

> Tucker Carlson made the case that Floyd was overdosing on fentanyl. 
> 
> “Experiencing respiratory distress due to COVID-19? Take opiates! At least you won’t mind the pain anymore.” - endorsed by Dr. Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o18Wakn26yk


Okay.  So if someone is experiencing respitory distress from fentynal, the remedy is to put your knee on his kneck?  Just asking.  And note, I feel the same way about this video as I do the extended Tommy Timpa (the white guy that died with a knee on his kneck) video.  In both cases you  have someone acting erractically who are in physical distress and the police taking the "I must make him comply at all costs" approach to someone even after that person is no longer a threat.  

That said, the prosecutor is an ass.  "I'm trying to protect a successful prosecution."  Well...so was Mike Niphong.  




> Anybody acting like he was in the video is spitting. I don't mean intentionally necessarily.


Ah.  So you didn't see any spitting either.  Gotcha.  And the officers are so scared of COVID that none of them are wearing masks or gloves.  The answer to protect  yourself from COVID is to put your knee on someone's kneck?  I don't think so.

----------


## dannno

> Ah.  So you didn't see any spitting either.  Gotcha.  And the officers are so scared of COVID that none of them are wearing masks or gloves.  The answer to protect  yourself from COVID is to put your knee on someone's kneck?  I don't think so.


Huh... I thought that was a good enough hint.

----------


## jmdrake

> Huh... I thought that was a good enough hint.


Justifiable homicide in your mind based on "hints."  You admitted there was no intentional spitting and you're going to defend homicide based on nothing but COVID 19 droplets from excited speech.  The mask nazis would be proud of  you.

----------


## Ender

> Okay.  So if someone is experiencing respitory distress from fentynal, the remedy is to put your knee on his kneck?  Just asking.  And note, I feel the same way about this video as I do the extended Tommy Timpa (the white guy that died with a knee on his kneck) video.  In both cases you  have someone acting erractically who are in physical distress and the police taking the "I must make him comply at all costs" approach to someone even after that person is no longer a threat.  
> 
> That said, the prosecutor is an ass.  "I'm trying to protect a successful prosecution."  Well...so was Mike Niphong.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  So you didn't see any spitting either.  Gotcha.  And the officers are so scared of COVID that none of them are wearing masks or gloves.  The answer to protect  yourself from COVID is to put your knee on someone's kneck?  I don't think so.


*^^^THIS^^^*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Okay.  So if someone is experiencing respitory distress from fentynal, the remedy is to put your knee on his kneck?  Just asking.  And note, I feel the same way about this video as I do the extended Tommy Timpa (the white guy that died with a knee on his kneck) video.  In both cases you  have someone acting erractically who are in physical distress and the police taking the "I must make him comply at all costs" approach to someone even after that person is no longer a threat.  
> 
> That said, the prosecutor is an ass.  "I'm trying to protect a successful prosecution."  Well...so was Mike Niphong.  
> ...


Apparently they do say to put the person on their stomach. That is what they do with COVID patients in the hospital too.

Putting pressure on the back defeats the entire purpose. It hinders breathing. While the optics of the knee on neck are horrible, it probably had no bearing on the cause of death. Knee on the back is much more relevant.

At this point, a successful prosecution would focus on negligence, perhaps negligent homicide. If they overcharge, they may not get a conviction. And that may be what the prosecutor wants. They believe that destruction and mayhem further their Marxian revolutionary cause.

----------


## dannno

> Justifiable homicide in your mind based on "hints."  You admitted there was no intentional spitting and you're going to defend homicide based on nothing but COVID 19 droplets from excited speech.  The mask nazis would be proud of  you.


You seem to be imagining a lot of thoughts and words in my head that are not there. 

What I said was that he told them he had COVID, and by him screaming and resisting and freaking for 10 minutes or whatever, that was significantly increasing the likelyhood of transmission as opposed to just getting in the cop car. I'm sure the officers would be fine if they got it, but it doesn't matter what I think. It matters what they thought the threat was based on the information they had.

Furthermore, on a hunch I claimed that he probably told them he had COVID and was spitting on them. Both of those you said did not happen, but both did happen, whether on purpose or not. It is clear from his freak out that water droplets were coming from his mouth from time to time. 

It's good to keep score.

----------


## jmdrake

> Apparently they do say to put the person on their stomach. That is what they do with COVID patients in the hospital too.
> 
> Putting pressure on the back defeats the entire purpose. It hinders breathing. While the optics of the knee on neck are horrible, it probably had no bearing on the cause of death. Knee on the back is much more relevant.
> 
> At this point, a successful prosecution would focus on negligence, perhaps negligent homicide. If they overcharge, they may not get a conviction. And that may be what the prosecutor wants. They believe that destruction and mayhem further their Marxian revolutionary cause.


I tell you what.  When you find a study on the positive, neutral or negative effect of neck compression on someone having a heart attack you let me know okay?

----------


## jmdrake

> You seem to be imagining a lot of thoughts and words in my head that are not there. 
> 
> What I said was that he told them he had COVID, and by him screaming and resisting and freaking for 10 minutes or whatever, that was significantly increasing the likelyhood of transmission as opposed to just getting in the cop car. I'm sure the officers would be fine if they got it, but it doesn't matter what I think. It matters what they thought the threat was based on the information they had.
> 
> Furthermore, on a hunch I claimed that he probably told them he had COVID and was spitting on them. Both of those you said did not happen, but both did happen, whether on purpose or not. It is clear from his freak out that water droplets were coming from his mouth from time to time. 
> 
> It's good to keep score.


There's no actual evidence that George Floyd spit on anyone.  Just a "hint" from a TV comedy.  You admitted there was no intentional spitting.  The officers didn't say "quit spraying me."  I'm not "imagining thoughts or words" that you said.  I'm just applying logic to what you actually said.  And all of this it totally irrelevant.  Nothing you have said about COVID 19 or spitting explains why officer Chauvin had his knee on Floyd's neck.  Absolutely nothing.  George Floyd was lying face down on the ground in handcuffs.  Your argument is still as stupid and vapid as when you first made it.

Edit:  Here's another knee on kneck video.  No evidence of COVID.




Note to @Brian4Liberty that ^this young man reported not being able to breath for several minutes either.  Just because George Floyd was having difficulting breathing before being put on the ground does not mean the knee on the kneck had no affect on his breathing capability.  Or to put it another way, if you see someone bleeding profusely and they you shoot him you can't say "Well he was already bleeding anyway."

----------


## dannno

> An autopsy report from the Monroe County Medical Examiner’s Office, according to WXXI News, “listed the cause of Prude’s death as ‘complications of asphyxia in the setting of physical restraint due to excited delirium due to acute phencyclidine intoxication,’ an indication that Prude might have been high on PCP.”
> 
> As highlighted by WXXI News, police reports indicate Prude had apparently “gone on a destructive tear,” “smashing out the windows of several storefronts, and ranting about having the coronavirus” before police came in contact with him.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/u-hau...urce=housefile


This was the naked dude on PCP

----------

